# maybe need crew for Wednesday



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Surfside lv 615 back 4-5 snaps kings prob only out to 50 mile or so-- got a couple -3 guys waffling looking for backups in case they bail


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks all pretty sure we are full now


----------

